# I'm getting tired of this



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm getting tired of this annoying trend that seems to be so ever present in MMA, and has been for so long.

It seems that it's impossible to comfortably like or cheer for a fighter without someone coming in and saying that they either would never be a title contender, or champion. And even worst, where they stand in terms of rankings.

Who the f*ck cares, I know I don't. It's leaving a bad taste in my mouth, and making everyone look so elitist.

It's like you can't like a fighter, or talk about them if they're not championship material. Shit, not every fighter is championship material, and certainly not every fighter is going to fight for the gold, or be the next BJ Penn.

I know it's important to compare rankings and fights between clear cut top fighters, but this is being applied to basically EVERY fighter, beit them being top 5 to top 30. It makes it hard to just like someone.

You just can't talk about your fighter without them being immediately compared to the champions of their weight classes, or how they would compare to almost every f*cking fighter in their weight class.

"Fighter A could never be champion"
"Fighter A would NEVER beat BJ Penn/GSP/Silva/Fedor"
"Fighter A isn't even ranked"
"Who has he beat? He's never beat anyone worthy to be good"

I don't care, I want to watch two people fight, I don't want to hear about where he has to be in terms of ranking and what titled he can't win.

*All this emphasis on rankings is killing MMA IMO.*

With that said, bbjd7, I'm sorry I rag on Dida all the time, I officially don't care about rankings and who can beat who. But him in K-1 is a different story


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

:sarcastic01::sarcastic01::sarcastic01:

:sarcastic12: do you really think we care what you think :sarcastic12:


j/k you know I <3 ya 

heck most the fighters that I really like I dont think will ever be champions or champions again. Heck my favorite fighter is Ken Shamrock :sad02:so yeah ...... :dunno:

but yeah for me as long as I like the way a fighter fights I could care less if they win or could beat a champ or anyone for that matter. for me also if they have a great Submission game it is a serious plus for me. 

another great example is I like "the king of rock and rumble" and heck he never wins lol
...................................

Plazz also you have to remember that you are a separate case though when people rag on the fighters you like it is not that they are gunna be champs but it is that they all just plan SUCK :thumb02:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah totally agree I really like Spencer Fisher and Matt Hamill but they will never be top contenders but I will cheer for them whenever they fight. I like guys who put on a show and are entertaining take Jason MacDonald vs Damian Maia I came away from that fight with more respect for J-Mac than Maia just cos he hung in there for so long.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Word, I absolutely LOOOOVVEE Jung Bukyung, and the man has never won a fight before, yet has put on some serious performances. I think I'll go on a shooting spree if people start comparing him to others.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

True, I am a big fan of Hermes Franca, good but never will be champion and Elvis Sinosic.

I defend Elvis as people say "he sucks" but look at who has fought and he matched them. Tell me who sucks more, a fighter who beats lesser opponents or a fighter that is willing to fight the best and comes up to the challenge. Obviously he is not one of the premium Light Heavyweight's like Rampage, Wanderlei Silva etc but he is definitely a good fighter.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad that other people feel this way as well. A lot of the fighters I like I know will never even fight for championship gold but I find myself having to defend them as if they could be champs. 

Luke Cummo, Joe Lauzon, Spencer Fisher, Michael Bisping. I enjoy watching all of these fighters but at no point in their career will they have a top title wrapped around their waist.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Im a huge fan of guida I dont think alot of people give him enough credit. I got faith one day he will be in the mix.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i hear ya plazz and terminator your post made me happy, a good happy not a creepy happy.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Cry babies


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Word, I absolutely LOOOOVVEE Jung Bukyung, and the man has never won a fight before, yet has put on some serious performances. I think I'll go on a shooting spree if people start comparing him to others.


Jung Bukyung wouldn't stand a chance against BJ. He isn't even ranked, **** him.



TERMINATOR said:


> Im a huge fan of guida I dont think alot of people give him enough credit. I got faith one day he will be in the mix.


Guida is one of the most loved fighters on this forum. Every time he fights, all I hear is people gargling on his testicles. I'm not gonna hate on anyone for doing it, but he gets all the love he deserves and more.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate anyone who doesn't have a belt.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I have seen people rag on Clay Guida before using these type of comparisons. Dude will probably never even get a title shot, but he is still one of the msot exciting and entertaining men in MMA today.

Clay may get alot of love from some people on this forum, but don't forget that alot of people in those nut hugging threads critisize Clay's fans and basically do exactly what Plazz is talking about.

Good post plazz, I hadn't thought about that before.

A few fighters I love that will never be in contention or won't be anytime soon: Luigi Fioravanti, Diaz brothers, Overeem, Keith Jardine, and Lutter (I say give the guy another shot, MW division could use him).


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Ape City said:


> A few fighters I love that will never be in contention or won't be anytime soon: Luigi Fioravanti,


Dude is definitely one of my favorite fighters, ever since he put on such a good show against Diego when he looked fat as hell, I was on his junk. I'll also always love Phil Baroni...when he beat Nishijima with a kimura and said that he had just watched a few days ago on tele and that's why he wanted to do it, that rocked.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

a lot of divisions have a solid second tier and I love seeing really exciting lower tier fights. These guys know they're not in contention and don't have the fear of losing that makes the contenders take safer gameplans.

I don't see anything wrong with someone not being in contention but I also don't see anything wrong with me letting someone know that the guy they keep saying "totally pwns all and would be teh champ if damn dana would sign him to the UFC" isn't even ranked and probably never will be.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

69nites said:


> a lot of divisions have a solid second tier and I love seeing really exciting lower tier fights. These guys know they're not in contention and don't have the fear of losing that makes the contenders take safer gameplans.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with someone not being in contention but I also don't see anything wrong with me letting someone know that the guy they keep saying "totally pwns all and would be teh champ if damn dana would sign him to the UFC" isn't even ranked and probably never will be.
> 
> my 2 cents.


Agree. It's annoying when people feel the need to criticise fighters just cos they're not chamionship or even contender status but it's equally annoying when people buy into the UFC hype train and try and tell you something like Huerta's a top 10 LW. 

So yeah, I can see it from both sides TBH, especially since I like a ton of fighters that are never gonna get near a belt.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Dude, I fu**in love Guida, Hamill, and Matt Horwhich, I just love to see those guys fight. Especially Horwhich, he has to be one of the most akward fighters out there.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Word, I absolutely LOOOOVVEE Jung Bukyung, and the man has never won a fight before, yet has put on some serious performances. I think I'll go on a shooting spree if people start comparing him to others.


I absolutely LOVE Jung Bu Kyung. I don't care what anybody says. I love the man. 

Don't even get me started on Yoon Dong Sik either.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I don't understand why you can only cheer for Anderson, GSP, Fedor and other top guys or young up and comers.

Whats wrong with me liking Mike Swick? I take heat for that all the time because he's not a title contender well I don't really care.

And I don't mind Plazz about Dida because if the guy ever gets a ground game he will be a title contender and if he doesn't he's still a fantastic show.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya I agree. I remember I started a thread on here about who your favorite crappy fighter was and it was a hit.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Fkin WAR KEN!!!

Clementi and Lytle are the man too. :thumb02:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

My fighters are winners so peeps can't front.

Only kidding of course. Yeah it does seem to be quite the trend. Really what I think it is, is instead of people coming here to share their MMA knowledge and love for the sport they'd rather come out as the one on top trying to get one over on another member.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh, I just remembered. I love Ryo Chonan.

Laugh it up.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> Oh, I just remembered. I love Ryo Chonan.
> 
> Laugh it up.


Hell ya, guys a gangster. Look at him:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Spencer Fisher, Luke Cummo, Mac Danzig... just to name a few, and none of them will ever be champion. I've accepted that.

this thread should now be dedicated to expressing your love for fighters that may or may not ever do anything great and you couldn't care less.

Right on Plazz.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I have mad love for...

Jeff Monson, Akihiro Gono, Kazuo Misaki, Frank Shamrock

Though I'm not sure why i'm even mentioning Frank, he's better than Anderson.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

I like exciting fighters no matter what, some of the most exciting fights I have watch have not been for the gold, so not only YEA---but HELL YEA I agree with ya Plazzman. Spencer Fisher is IMPO one of the most exciting fighters so far you can almost guarantee a good fight when he is on he just spills his heart in EVERY fight.

O


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Paul freakin Daley. He is like **** that ground game shit, I just wanna KO bitches. He may have won a title but people measure fighters by the UFC and Paul isn't having anything to do with the UFC, though I wish he would.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Seeing the same discussion everyday but in a different thread is annoying.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

MLS said:


> Paul freakin Daley. He is like **** that ground game shit, I just wanna KO bitches. He may have won a title but people measure fighters by the UFC and Paul isn't having anything to do with the UFC, though I wish he would.


I have a feeling he'll be in the UFC sometime in 2009.

I hope...

I'd love to see him and Thiago Alves throwdown, that would be unreal.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> I absolutely LOVE Jung Bu Kyung. I don't care what anybody says. I love the man.
> 
> Don't even get me started on Yoon Dong Sik either.


No shit, Jung is the best 0-3 fighter ever. Hell, I even make it seem like a big deal that Aoki beat him. Dude was thrown to the wolves and was competitive. He kicks ass in my book. Losing to guys like Aoki, ishida and Nakamura? Nothing wrong with that. 

And Dong Sik Yoon is a really good fighter, I don't give a shit what anyone says. 

Daiju Takase is a fighter who I've been really digging currently. I've been re-watching old Bushido's and Pride's, and I yeah, I used to not care for the guy, but I like him. His record isn't good, but he is an interesting grappler. He's an early user of the rubber guard and has a good guard, not to mention really good top positioning. 

Also, Daijiro Matsui was a solid fighter, who was fed to larger guys. He could've been something much more, but they had him face guys like Belfort and Wanderlei Silva. Seriously, go watch his fights with Newton and Pele and you'll see what Matsui's really capable of.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

my 2 fav fighters get flamed ALL THE TIME on here....matt hughes and ken shamrock....i get that they arent on their top game anymore but i dont care.....i love them and it was them 2 that got me into mma...so suck it


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/49324-paul-daley-thiago-alves.html

prime example of a time I need to do it.

Paul Daley hasn't even faught anyone even close to thiago's league to guage his skillset against him.

it's just stupid to try to talk about an upper tier 1 fighter at the top of his game fighting a totally incomplete tier 2 fighter like paul daley.

Love watching Paul Daley's fights but what the hell is with these guys talking about how he could beat the guy with arguably the best muay thai in the WW division. Maybe even some of the best in MMA period.

Boggles my mind.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't stand how of a thread isn't about BJ/GSP/Anderson then someone will make it about them. It's getting really old. I've been saying this for a little while and I know others have as well. All anyone wants to talk about is the same stuff over and over and it's getting really old and annoying.

Some of my favorite fighters like Joe Lauzon, Matt Horwich, and a bunch of others will most likely never be champions but they always put on great shows and I love to watch them fight. That doesn't mean someone has the right to shit on them.



69nites said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/49324-paul-daley-thiago-alves.html
> 
> prime example of a time I need to do it.
> 
> ...


You don't know much about Daley's stand up if you think that. I would love for you to post your opinion on the fight in that thread because this isn't the place to discuss it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

69nites said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/49324-paul-daley-thiago-alves.html
> 
> prime example of a time I need to do it.
> 
> ...


And this ladies and gentlemen is what we like to call posting without knowledge.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Think the easiest way to get out of it is stop caring what they say lol. I'm a HUGE Jon Fitch fan, mainly because he's from my Honetown but also because we have almost the exact same fighting style. I get people being like "He got PWNED by gsp why do you like him!?" or "He's nowehre near good enought o take the belt from GSP". I mean teh dudes a great fighter and in a another eyar of progressing like he does he very well could steal the belt, but that's really not while I like him. I like him becasue I do, and I really don't care if he's not a great fighter in anyone else's eyes.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I agree completely.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm a huge fan of Spencer Fisher, Luke Cummo, Mac Danzig... just to name a few, and none of them will ever be champion. I've accepted that.
> 
> this thread should now be dedicated to expressing your love for fighters that may or may not ever do anything great and you couldn't care less.
> 
> Right on Plazz.


lol yeah, it started off with that idea, but then it just started to feel like MMA is becoming a bragging sport, where elitist fans just like to rub shit in eachothers faces, sort of like a playground or something, and that really pissed me off.



Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I have mad love for...
> 
> Jeff Monson, Akihiro Gono, Kazuo Misaki, Frank Shamrock
> 
> Though I'm not sure why i'm even mentioning Frank, he's better than Anderson.


Word, I have some mad mad love for Misaki and Gono, and ironically, right after the Misaki/Santiago fight, a bunch of losers in the chatroom were goin on about how Misaki was never good and how Silva would trash both of them and so on.



Damone said:


> No shit, Jung is the best 0-3 fighter ever. Hell, I even make it seem like a big deal that Aoki beat him. Dude was thrown to the wolves and was competitive. He kicks ass in my book. Losing to guys like Aoki, ishida and Nakamura? Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> And Dong Sik Yoon is a really good fighter, I don't give a shit what anyone says.
> 
> ...


Damn, Damone's always on the money.



Steph05050 said:


> my 2 fav fighters get flamed ALL THE TIME on here....matt hughes and ken shamrock....i get that they arent on their top game anymore but i dont care.....i love them and it was them 2 that got me into mma...so suck it


Well, to be fair, Hughes was a champ and a legend for a very very long time.

And for whoever said Daley doesn't hve the best MT in WW division, the dude is a MT champion, like multiple times.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I still love Karo Parisyan. It seems like nowadays he has almost no fans around here, but I still love him. I don't care that Alves kneed the f*ck out of his face, Karo is the shit.

After the Werdum fight I would have said Gonzaga, but he seems to be gaining some more respect recently. But he was given a lot of shit after those two losses.

I'm going to predict right now that after the GSP vs Penn fight, we will see a massive display of exactly what plazz is talking about. I guarantee it.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I still love Karo Parisyan. It seems like nowadays he has almost no fans around here, but I still love him. I don't care that Alves kneed the f*ck out of his face, Karo is the shit.


Were a dying breed.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I still love Karo Parisyan. It seems like nowadays he has almost no fans around here, but I still love him. I don't care that Alves kneed the f*ck out of his face, Karo is the shit.
> 
> After the Werdum fight I would have said Gonzaga, but he seems to be gaining some more respect recently. But he was given a lot of shit after those two losses.
> 
> *I'm going to predict right now that after the GSP vs Penn fight, we will see a massive display of exactly what plazz is talking about. I guarantee it*.





Wise said:


> Were a dying breed.


This is sad but true.


And throw me aboard that wagon, I love me some Karo


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a Chris Leben fan and I am NOT ashamed to admit it :smoke02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Karo but I really love that sig you are rocking man Akiyama looks GQ in that.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn right, Sexyama fan right here and proud of it!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sexyama looks like a pimp or someone from the mafia with that cigar and suit.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I love Karo but I really love that sig you are rocking man Akiyama looks GQ in that.


Akiyama is the man.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

To be fair Akiyama doesn't belong in this thread since he is a monster but I love talking about him so it's fine with me.

BTW in MLS why should I watch Palhares vs Horn fight it's kinda depressing seeing people get ragged on for liking Horn.

Personally I'm not interested in the fight but thats not because I don't like Jeremy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Tito gets a lot of hate for not being champion worthy anymore. Even his name bring this up, no matter what the situation is. It is getting ridiculous.

Not a Tito fan, but come on, the guy still is a solid LHW that has some good fights left.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Tito gets a lot of hate for not being champion worthy anymore. Even his name bring this up, no matter what the situation is. It is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Not a Tito fan, but come on, the guy still is a solid LHW that has some good fights left.


I hope he sees this, but I pretty much disagree with absolutely everything jdun11 says, but I've got to give him, and TheLegend props for being Tito fans.

They're a dying breed, and you can't bring his name up without someone saying how hes washed up or a has been.

Damnit, I just want to be a fan!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I hope he sees this, but I pretty much disagree with absolutely everything jdun11 says, but I've got to give him, and TheLegend props for being Tito fans.
> 
> They're a dying breed, and you can't bring his name up without someone saying how hes washed up or a has been.
> 
> Damnit, I just want to be a fan!


I actually became a fan of tito's but not from him fighting but from the apprentice for some reason I just thought he was really cool on there and from there I started routing for him in fights


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I've never liked Tito but I might start saying I do if he loses a few more fights.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I know this is MMA and bandwagoning is a massive part of being a fan of it for lots of people but just because someone loses one fight (fitch for example) they are suddenly scrubs and not worthy of being a fan. 

There are a few fighters that I love to watch fight but don't particularly care for out of the cage. Prime examples of this are BJ and Karo.

I also dislike the idea that I get alot that only english people like Bisping and they only do that becase he is english. Even if it isn't BS (which it is) SO WHAT!? I think Bisping is funny in interviews and entertaining more often than not in the ring. The fact that he is british does mean that i get a little thrill when I see him do well. No one says the only reason other people like fighters is because they come from the same country, it appears to be an epithet reserved solely for the Bisping fans. Hell I like Paul Daley and Paul Taylor as well. No one has ever accused me of only liking them because where they come from.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I still love Karo Parisyan. It seems like nowadays he has almost no fans around here, but I still love him. I don't care that Alves kneed the f*ck out of his face, Karo is the shit.
> 
> After the Werdum fight I would have said Gonzaga, but he seems to be gaining some more respect recently. But he was given a lot of shit after those two losses.
> 
> I'm going to predict right now that after the GSP vs Penn fight, we will see a massive display of exactly what plazz is talking about. I guarantee it.





Wise said:


> Were a dying breed.





plazzman said:


> This is sad but true.
> 
> 
> And throw me aboard that wagon, I love me some Karo


I'm in on that. I been a huge Karo fan for ages. 

Also: Diego Sanchez, Martin Kampmann, Akihiro Gono, Kazuhiro Nakamura, Frank Mir, hell even my man Kid gets a lot of hate lately.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I like Mir, always have....even when he sucked and got trashed (and still gets trashed) on this forum.

The good fortune of that though, is that when he started winning, i got to gloat a little


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Flak said:


> I like Mir, always have....even when he sucked and got trashed (and still gets trashed) on this forum.
> 
> The good fortune of that though, is that when he started winning, i got to gloat a little


Same here, I remember arguing to the death that he would beat Vera, Cruz, destroy Christison, after all that I felt saltier than a heaping bowl of salt (Futurama reference, I'm not actually that corny.)

Then I predicted him to submit Brock, and have a good chance against Nog and predicted him to win if it ended within 2 rounds, and after 2 rounds I said Nog would win. Actually I remember you being the other guy arguing the Nog fight with me...good times... :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like Mir and thought he would sub Lesnar if that counts for anything.

I also however didn't see anyway in hell he would beat Nogueira and think he's kind of a douche even though I'm a fan of him as a fighter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Die Hard on....

Frank Shamrock
Jake Shields
Eddie Alvarez 
Mac Danzig
Nick and Nate
Rafael Feijao
Wanderlei Silva


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Agreed, War Belfort


----------



## ryano1985 (Jun 17, 2008)

i totally agree with you op, it also seems to me that many people are only interested in seeing title fights and big names, everything else is boring to them


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I just love it when two guys come in and bang whether it be a stand up or ground war I love it. I accept that there will be one sided performances where a fighter is out matched, however it really grinds my gears when someone tries not to lose rather than trying to win.

Hey if you feel the best way to win a fight is by decision then thats fair as long as your press the action. It just gets me when they dont really try to win. I've seen it a few times of course now I have made this post all examples escape me. I think Kos vs Diego was one but its been a while. Sylvia vs Arlovski 3 was terrible too


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

I've always been a fan of Nick Diaz,no matter how badly he behaves,I always enjoy seeing him fight,his KO of Robbe Lawler,the awesome gogo on Gomi etc,I'd love to see him back in the UFC.


----------



## Mad Rhinox (Jan 7, 2009)

I totally agree. Some of the best fights i have seen are from 2 unranked fighters.


----------

